# Letter Pairs for BLD



## Prabal Baishya (Jan 23, 2018)

This thread is mainly for Blindfolded Cubers.
Please share any interesting/special letter pairs that you specifically use during your Blind solves.
Though, I myself have a list of the possible 552 letter pairs, but I still want to know and use the letter pairs that you guys use.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 23, 2018)

Here's a list that many people have contributed to:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Fi4xgUz5b23UXMlHq7Tt5C8Ak8-U3XdbeQ9Anw68BQc/edit#gid=0


----------



## Roman (Jan 23, 2018)

Why do you need 552 if 23*23=529 is enough?
Also this


----------



## Alex B71 (Jan 23, 2018)

Roman said:


> Why do you need 552 if 23*23=529 is enough?
> Also this


You mean, i spent months working on a 1400+ P.A.O list and this awesome thing exists. I don't know how to feel.


----------



## Dancing Jules (Jan 23, 2018)

Today I had a funny solve: WR is NP in FM at EC - most cubing-related memo I had so far.


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Jan 24, 2018)

Roman said:


> Why do you need 552 if 23*23=529 is enough?
> Also this


There are 24 letters in my letter scheme i.e., from A-X.
Each letter combines with all other 24 letters.
So we get pairs like this-
AA AB AC .......AX
BA BB BC........ BX
CA CB CC ....... CX
And continues like this until X.
SO, each letter forms 24 pairs and there are 24 letters.
Total number of possible letter pairs= 24x24=576 pairs
Now, we don't need pairs like AA BB CC ..... XX.
There are 24 such pairs.
So the actual numbers of pairs is 
576-24=552 letter pairs.

BTW, how did you get 23x23=529 ???


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 24, 2018)

Prabal Baishya said:


> BTW, how did you get 23x23=529 ???



You don't need a letter for your buffer sticker, so you really only need 23 letters (23 for wings and centers, 22 for edges, and 21 for corners).


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Jan 24, 2018)

Keroma12 said:


> You don't need a letter for your buffer sticker, so you really only need 23 letters (23 for wings and centers, 22 for edges, and 21 for corners).


I know I don't need my buffer stickers, my edge/midge buffer has two stickers U and K ,wings have one i.e., u and corners three, A, E and R.
So during my corner memo I will never have pairs with A,E or R.But I might have U and K,.
Similarly,during edge memo I will never have pairs with U and K. But I might have pairs with A, E or R.
So in reality, you will never have specific letters during memorization of a specific kind of piece(like for corners), but you might have those letters during during the memorization of another kind of piece( like for edges).
So you actually have 552 letter pairs during your blind solve instead of 529.


----------



## pglewis (Jan 24, 2018)

Prabal Baishya said:


> Now, we don't need pairs like AA BB CC ..... XX.
> There are 24 such pairs.



I would argue that you do need those 24 due to parity. Maybe not for 3bld, which is short and fast enough to probably just remember where parity is.. but for mbld I don't see a way around needing unambiguous images for parity cases A-X. I decided to just use double letters AA-XX because it seemed an easy way to unambiguously signal parity, but for people just using single letters I'd argue it's still a letter pair, "A[space]", from an image collection standpoint because you can't confuse parity with any of your other pairs. 

So my current math says 564 images for OP/M2/speffz. 24*24 = 576, minus 12 for impossible edge/corner buffer combinations: [AK, EK, RK, AU, EU, RU] [KA, KE, KR, UA, UE, UR].


----------



## Roman (Feb 24, 2021)

Bump: nowadays we have CoLPI.



Prabal Baishya said:


> my edge/midge buffer has two stickers U and K ,wings have one i.e., u and corners three, A, E and R.



That means you have arranged letters in a very bad way that requires you to have these additional 50+ words in your vocab


----------



## BlueAcidball (Aug 22, 2021)

Keroma12 said:


> Here's a list that many people have contributed to:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Fi4xgUz5b23UXMlHq7Tt5C8Ak8-U3XdbeQ9Anw68BQc/edit#gid=0


How can I contribute to this sheet?


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 23, 2021)

BlueAcidball said:


> How can I contribute to this sheet?


The first sheet (titled "Main") has instructions: Add a comment on a cell.


----------

